# BBCode mit Java



## aptitude (7. Mai 2005)

Hi! ich würde gerne bei meiner Homepage www.team-unlimited-gaming.de
wenn jemand ins Gbook einträgt oder so...nich immer auf Features klicken müssen um Smilys etc einzufügen!
was ist der befehl um z.b einen Smiley einzubinden??


also!

Klcik auf den Smiley....dieser wird mit dem Text code im Textfeld eingetragen...und dann wird die Grafik angezeigt wenn man den post liest!!!!



WIE????


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Mai 2005)

java != javascript
*verschoben*


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (7. Mai 2005)

OK, nehmen wir mal an du tust die Icons in der gleichen Seite wie die Eingabefelder (also nicht im pop-up). Dann ergänzt du in den image-Tages folgenden Code:

```
onclick="formularname.textfeldname.value+='code'"
```
Natürlich musst du dem Formular und dem Feld einen Namen geben. Anstatt code setzt du einfach den entsprechenden Code ein und er wird am Ende des Feldes eingefügt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie weit du dich auskennst. Falls du mehr Hilfe benötigst melde dich einfach wieder :wink:.

P.S.: Deine Seite hat wenig Kontrast. Auf einen Röhrenmonitor sieht sie bestimmt gut aus, doch leider kann ich auf meinen Laptop die Eingabefelder (fast) nicht erkennen.


----------



## aptitude (7. Mai 2005)

soo..ich hab jetzt wen gefunden...der mir das gemacht hat...!!

Aber...es funz net...



```
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
 function clip (id) {
if (document.getElementById("span_" + id).style.display == 'none') {
document.getElementById("img_" + id).src = "symbols/minus.gif";
document.getElementById("span_" + id).style.display = "block"; }
else {
document.getElementById("img_" + id).src = "symbols/plus.gif";
document.getElementById("span_" + id).style.display = "none"; } }


function setgulasch(Smilie)
{
	document.Formular.text.value+=Smilie+" ";
	document.Formular.text.focus();
	}
 </script>
<table style="width:90%" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" class="forum">
<tr><td class="headb">G&stebuch</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">
<?php $nick=$_POST["nick"]; $place=$_POST["place"]; $icq=$_POST["icq"];
$email=$_POST["email"]; $website=$_POST["website"]; $text=$_POST["text"];
if(empty($nick) AND empty($email) AND empty($place) AND empty($icq) AND empty($website) AND empty($text)) { ?>
F&llen Sie bitte mindestens die Felder Nick, Email und Text ausreichend aus.
<?php } else { $error=0;
if (empty($nick)) { $error++;
$msg="- Kein Nick eingegeben
"; }
if (empty($email)) { $error++;
$msg="$msg - Keine Email-Adresse eingegeben
"; } else {
$pattern = "=^[_a-z0-9-]+(\.[_a-z0-9-]+)*@([0-9a-z](-?[0-9a-z])*\.)+[a-z]{2}([zmuvtg]|fo|me)?$=i";
if (!preg_match ($pattern,$email)) { $error++;
$msg="$msg - Die Email-Adresse ist ung&ltig
"; } }
if (empty($text)) { $error++;
$msg="$msg - Kein Text eingegeben
"; }
$sql7="SELECT ip,date FROM gbook WHERE ip='$ip' ORDER BY date DESC LIMIT 1";
$findme=mysql_query($sql7, $db);
while ($oldadd = mysql_fetch_object ($findme)) { $olddate=$time - 86400;
if($olddate<=$oldadd->date) { $error++; $msg="$msg - Letzter Eintrag liegt weniger als 24 Stunden zur&ck
"; } }
if($error!=0) { print "Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten:

 $msg"; }
if ($error==0) {
print "Ihr Eintrag wurde erfolgreich gespeichert.";
$add="INSERT INTO gbook (nick, place, email, icq, url, text, date, ip) VALUES ('$nick', '$place', '$email', '$icq', '$website', '$text', '$time', '$ip')";
$sqlaction=mysql_query($add); } } ?>
</td></tr></table>
<?php if(empty($nick) OR empty($email) OR $error!=0) {
if(empty($error) AND !empty($myid)) {
$sql7="SELECT * FROM users WHERE id='$myid'";
$fetch=mysql_query($sql7, $db);
while ($users = mysql_fetch_object ($fetch)) {
$nick=$users->nick; $place=$users->place; $icq=$users->icq;
$email=$users->email; $website=$users->webpage; } }
if(empty($icq)) { $icq=''; } ?>

<table style="width:98%" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" class="forum">
<form method="post" action="index.php?show=gbookadd" name="Formular">
<tr><td style="width:120px" class="leftc">Nick</td><td class="leftb">
<input type="text" name="nick" class="form" maxlength="20" size="20" value="" />
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">Wohnort</td><td class="leftb">
<input type="text" name="place" class="form" maxlength="200" size="50" value="" />
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">ICQ</td><td class="leftb">
<input type="text" name="icq" class="form" maxlength="15" size="15" value="" />
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">Email</td><td class="leftb">
<input type="text" name="email" class="form" size="50" maxlength="200" value="" />
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">Website</td><td class="leftb">http://
<input type="text" name="website" class="form" maxlength="200" size="40" value="" />
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc"><a href="#" onclick="window.open('system/features.php', 'Features','width=450,height=600,scrollbars=yes')">
Features</a></td><td class="leftb">

<table  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr><td>
Smileys:</td><td>
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':)')"][img]symbols/smileys/smile.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(';)')"][img]symbols/smileys/wink.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':P')"][img]symbols/smileys/tongue.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':D')"][img]symbols/smileys/biggrin.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':(')"][img]symbols/smileys/frown.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':lol:')"][img]symbols/smileys/lol.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':rolleyes:')"][img]symbols/smileys/rolleyes.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
[url="javascript:setgulasch(':mad:')"][img]symbols/smileys/mad.gif[/img]</img>[/url]
</td></tr><tr><td>
Farben:</td><td>
<table  border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#DD3300">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^1')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#00DD00">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^2')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#D4D400">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^3')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#0088BB">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^4')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#00D4D4">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^5')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#CC00CC">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^6')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#F2F2F2">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^7')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td bgcolor="#000000">[url="javascript:setgulasch('^8')"]&&&&&&&[/url]</td>
<td>[url="javascript:setgulasch('^0')"]Farbende[/url]</td>
</tr></table>
</td></tr>
</table>

</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">Text



[url="javascript:setgulasch('b[ fett ]b')"]Fett[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('i[ kursiv ]i')"]Kursiv[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('u[ unterstrichen ]u')"]Unterstrichen[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('img[ Adresse ]img')"]Bild[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('url[ Adresse ][ Name ]url')"]Hyperlink[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('quote[ zitiert ]quote')"]Zitat[/url]

[url="javascript:setgulasch('code[ <html> ]code')"]Code[/url]




</td><td class="leftb">
<textarea name="text" class="form" cols="50" rows="10"><?php echo $text; ?></textarea>
</td></tr><tr><td class="leftc">Optionen</td><td class="leftb">
<input type="submit" class="form" name="submit" value="Absenden" />
<input type="reset" class="form" name="reset" value="Nochmal" />
</td></tr></form></table>
<?php } else { ?>

<table style="width:90%" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" class="forum">
<tr><td class="centerb">
[url="index.php?show=gbook"]Weiter[/url]
</td></tr></table>
<?php } ?>
```

geht das allein technisch???? mit dem Skript oben???[/code]


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (7. Mai 2005)

edit: Sehe grade, dass ich mich mit voherigen Posting vertan habe, da die entsprechenden Zeilen nicht im php-Modus waren. Wenn ich was finde melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (7. Mai 2005)

Ersetze { durch { und } durch }. Der Quellcode wird hier im Forum automatisch umgewandelt, du kannst ihn dir also zurückkopieren. Deshalb habe ich es auch noch nicht gesehen gehabt. (Zum Glück hast du die Seite online, das hilft mir)
Ich kann dir aber nicht garantieren, dass es damit zusammenhängt -> einfach mal testen und sagen ob es funktioniert!


----------



## aptitude (7. Mai 2005)

nee...daran lags nich....


----------



## aptitudeohneanmeldung! (9. Mai 2005)

?? kann mal bitte wer ein Beispiel posten?

www.drh-clan.de hams doch auch geschafft!!!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mai 2005)

ein beispiel ? soll das n witz sein ? wenn du forderst bekommst du gar nix


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (9. Mai 2005)

Stelle doch mal bitte noch mal deine Lösung online.
(Der Quellcode sieht ja genau so aus, wie auf der anderen Seite)
Ansonsten musst du dir ein Forum suchen, welches sich mit Webdesign beschäftigt. Dies ist halt ein Java-Forum und kein JavaScript-Forum, also können wahrscheinlich nur wenige mitreden. (Dazu kommt noch der php-Code)


----------

